# tenderloin kebabs



## peterCooper (Sep 5, 2006)

Pork tenderloins marinaded in curry sauce and grilled with Roma tomatoes and Portabella mushrooms. Served over coconut Basmati rice.

Desert was pink strawberry filled meringue with whipped cream.

Not in picture, a 3-month old Domaines des Brume.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks yummy Peter....Not familiar with that rice though...will have to try it


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 5, 2006)

Yummm OOOOh!!!
Nice to look at good food....


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 5, 2006)

Basmati rice is real easy to cook. 

1 cup rice, 
2 1/4th cups water.
1/2 tsp coconut flavoring

put in a pan, bring to the boil. cover and keep on LOW for 20 minutes.
take off the stove, stir with a fork and leave for 5 minutes.
Comes out fluffy with the individual grains easy to separate.


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 5, 2006)

MMMM.... Looks devine! I'd leave that particular seasoning out of the rice, but that's just personal taste. I love basmati rice!


----------



## Dean (Sep 5, 2006)

I actually substitute about 1/2 the liquid with coconut milk. That also works really well with jasmine rice (Thai) as well.


----------

